# Microfono Binaural



## lmdhp (Jun 12, 2010)

Buenas, mi nombre es gabriel, soy nuevo en el foro.
construi hace poco un microfono binaural,
para el que no sepa que es, consiste en una cabeza con orejas y dos microfonos simulando los timpanos que permite hacer grabaciones stereo donde podes percibir de donde proviene el sonido ( algo asi como en 3D ).
Los microfonos son condenser balanceados.
Hice mediciones del espectro de frecuencias del microfono , y luego de la cabeza ya armada para comparar.
y la cuestion es que por colocarlos dentro de la cabeza y por tomar el sonido a traves de un pequeño tubo que simula el conducto auditivo, el sonido tiene algunas frecuencias medias muy elevadas. que puede resolverse mediante una ecualizacion que atenue las frecuencias entre los 250hz y los 3khz con un pico maximo de atenuacion en 700hz de -10db.
les adjunto un grafico donde se ve en blanco el espectro del mic. en naranja la salida y en blanco tambien la ecualizacion.
asi queria preguntarles si a alguno se le ocurre como puedo lograr esto de la manera mas sencilla con un circuito pasivo colocado dentro de la cabeza.
no necesito ningun tipo de potenciometro ni nada, mientras mas sencillo mejor. 
imagino que la solucion podria ser un filtro rechaza banda, pero no se como calcular los valores, ni el diagrama para utilizarlo en un circuito balanceado.

espero que a alguien le interese y pueda darme una mano.
saludos!! y muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2010)

Modificar el sonido que viene malo con un filtro será peor, el problema está en el HEAD-SET que veo que tiene unas cancelaciones y unas resonancias para nada agradables...


----------



## lmdhp (Jun 14, 2010)

Buenas, 
si , ya se que no es lo mejor, pero ya intente modificar todas las otras variables varias veces y no logro mucha diferencia. 
Ademas este tipo de microfonos, hasta donde se, siempre necesitan algun tipo de ecualizacion(seguramente menos exagerada).
ah, no es un headset,  mas bien seria una imitacion casera y barata de uno de estos:
http://www.coutant.org/ku100/ku100.jpg



saludos!!


----------



## Stemma (Jun 17, 2010)

¿Miraste o averiguaste por ahí cómo son los headsets estos?
No puedo encontrar, pero hay una página en donde se venden estas orejitas y tienen tres agujeros.
¿No será más un tema de física que de electrónica? ¿No se te creará como una cámara (reverb) que te cambia la frecuencia?
Soy ignorante en ingeniería de sonido, pero capaz te hace un click...

Si encuentro la página.. edito...

http://digdagga.com/dummy/index.html

Si no sabés inglés, te puedo ayudar...
Dame tiempo, no porque me cueste traducir, es más porque soy vago.


----------



## lmdhp (Jun 18, 2010)

hola de nuevo, 
me basé en esa misma pagina para construirlo, y los dos agujeros extras que se ven en la primer foto son para atornillar las orejas al resto de la cabeza. 
http://digdagga.com/dummy/cuttingHoles.html
gracias por averiguarlo igualmente!

y si, casi seguro que el tema es de fisica, pero no se si se puede solucionar por ese lado. ya hice cuatro modificaciones, cada vez poniendo los mics mas cerca del exterior y con agujero mas grande y mejoro de a poco, pero igual meter un mic dentro de un monton de silicona y apuntando a un cuenco con forma de oreja es imposible que no tenga alguna repercusion en el sonido. por eso pense en los filtros.
ayer le puse un capacitor de 330nf ( que corta en 3200hz) y una resistencia de 1k en paralelo (porque no se venden inductores de 680uh) y mejoro muchisimo. igual sigue teniendo los medios un poquitin arriba, pero si los bajo mas pierdo muchos graves. voy a seguir haciendo pruebas y les cuento como me fue. estoy pensando en quiza dejarla asi. con esta ultima modificacion me convence bastante el sonido.
cuando pueda subo alguna grabacion a ver que les parece.

saludos!!


----------



## detrakx (Jun 18, 2010)

Buenas, respecto a la respuesta en f no es tan desacertada si te fijas en las famosas graficas de Munson y Fletcher la sonoridad en bajas y altas f son menos sensibles al oido.
El problema aqui es que al grabar con esa respuesta y luego escucharla sería mas notable aun.
sería bueno que le eches un ojo a tema sobre el oido interno, y la forma del conducto auditivo que por ahi pasa la cosa, la forma de este dará la respuesta en F del mic.
por otro lado podrias utilizar un poco de material absorbente en la cavidad para planchar las resonancias. Eso si vas a tener menos presion sobre el mic ,lo que es igual a menos sensibilidad.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonoridad
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Anatomia_oido_humano.png
saludos.


----------



## lmdhp (Jun 20, 2010)

Es cierto, son bastante parecidas las curvas!!

igual con el filtro que le puse me gusta bastante como quedo.
ahi les mando una grabacion casera, sin ningun proceso de ningun tipo, y una captura de la ultima medicion que hice. El sonido es bastante bueno, me gusta mas incluso que cuando medi el microfono solo, ( el mic no es gran cosa), y la localizacion creo que es bastante evidente si la escuchas con auriculares.

hay que tener en cuenta que la medicion la hice poniendole auriculares reproduciendo ruido rosa, asi que el espectro que se ve, es una mezcla entre la resp. del microfono y la de los auriculares.


----------

